# Trimming paw hair?



## NYJoe (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I know I saw a thread or post here about trimming paw hair, but I can't find it now.

Ollie is 1 now, and I've been trimming the hair under his paws all along. Maybe every couple\three months. I don't go between the toes, just trim all around and flush with the pads. And I don't trim the tops of his paws at all unless there is a long cowlick sticking up between the toes. 
Is this the proper way to trim them?

Now that it's Winter, he gets huge snow balls between the pads and between his toes which I have to try to clean out every time he comes in. Talk about a pain! But he loves it because he eats them off the floor. Nasty.
Short of putting boots on him and becoming a laughing stock, is that something to watch, or just keep cleaning the snow out every time?
Thanks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There are many people who use Musher's Secret with success 

I usually trim every week - I trim around the pads (flush) and between the pads with straight shears. I will then use a hand slicker (softly than a regular slicker brush) and brush going against the direction of hair growth on the top of the feet - excess fur is trimmed using thinning shears (at an angle) rather than the straight shears. Erik Strickland has a DVD on grooming goldens that I really like and it goes into some detail on feet.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

A lot of people don't recommend what I do, but it works for me (some people say the feet get too cold-not my experience). I actually use clippers and shave the hair on the bottom side of the paw. I remove most of the hair between the "big pad" and the "toe pads" as, at least in my dogs, this is the hair that collects the worst snowballs and mudballs. I also trim the hair on the top of the paws that come up between the toes. I actually encourage as much of the hair to come up as possible before trimming it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I could do this with Jax, he has the wrost "tufts". When he sees the scissors he flips out! I can manage to get one snip in if he doesnt see the scissor, but after that I can forget it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> A lot of people don't recommend what I do, but it works for me (some people say the feet get too cold-not my experience). I actually use clippers and shave the hair on the bottom side of the paw. I remove most of the hair between the "big pad" and the "toe pads" as, at least in my dogs, this is the hair that collects the worst snowballs and mudballs. I also trim the hair on the top of the paws that come up between the toes. I actually encourage as much of the hair to come up as possible before trimming it.


I used to do this with my previous guys. After trimming horses fetlocks in winter (misery) it was blissfully easy. The only difference is trimming between the toes. I never really liked doing that because I like "puff" feet instead of toe-lines. <- Even then, I didn't trim their feet as much as I should have. :doh:

With Jacks I use scissors to trim the fur around the pads close and then to shape the fur close to the foot. It works well enough with snow... I haven't had to pull out my old gym socks for Jacks to wear yet.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> A lot of people don't recommend what I do, but it works for me (some people say the feet get too cold-not my experience). I actually use clippers and shave the hair on the bottom side of the paw. I remove most of the hair between the "big pad" and the "toe pads" as, at least in my dogs, this is the hair that collects the worst snowballs and mudballs. I also trim the hair on the top of the paws that come up between the toes. I actually encourage as much of the hair to come up as possible before trimming it.


I use the clippers too! No blade cover on the bottom but #4 on the top of the foot. I have to do Griff's at least every 2 months or this happens: (Yikes!) I call them Grinch Feet!


----------



## NYJoe (Mar 22, 2010)

OK then... looks like I'm doing a good job then! 
I'll stick to what I've been doing. Thanks all... I appreciate it!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Erik Strickland has a DVD on grooming goldens that I really like and it goes into some detail on feet.


Wow, I looked that up and it's pretty pricy...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

shortcake23 said:


> Wow, I looked that up and it's pretty pricy...


Yes it is. But I figured it's less than 1 round of professional grooming for my 3 .... and it has more than paid for itself in my case. 

There is a grooming link on GRCA for a less costly grooming DVD

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue*-*Grooming DVD

and a few online tutorials including the feet

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If you google golden retriever grooming, you can come up with articles online that describe how to groom. Years ago, the GRCA did a series on grooming in the News.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I trim Ranger's paws every few weeks because he gets weird little toe hairs. I WISH he had grinch feet instead of 10-20 random long toe hairs. Though I've noticed after his last trim, he's been slipping around on the hardwood floors a lot more lately. Luckily, I've been buying carpets for the house for him!




Griffyn'sMom said:


> I use the clippers too! No blade cover on the bottom but #4 on the top of the foot. I have to do Griff's at least every 2 months or this happens: (Yikes!) I call them Grinch Feet!


I love the expression of Griff's face in this photo!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Not Grinch feet--Hobbit feet. Remember hobbits have hairy toes And since my pup's dad is named Frodo guess we are in for the hairy toes for sure.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I love Griff and his grinch feet 
Ruby's feet look like this if I dont cut them lol
Ruby is not a fan of people touching her feet I guess she is tickelish 
the only way I can do Ruby's is when she is standing up I pick one of her feet up so it is pad up and trim it
it is no way show standard lol but it keeps the mud down on the floors


----------

